# How much to have an alloy wheel resprayed? :(



## A3 Sport

My wheels are badly stained and today, stupidly I thought it might be worth quickly trying a wheel cleaner to clean them up a bit. Anyway, all seemed to be going well, until I came to pressure wash it off. 

I had my wheel repaired about 18 months ago.. (some clown took the tyre off to repair a puncture, and scratched all the wheel, taking all the lacquer off, and basically took a chunk from it!), so it was repaired by a mobile wheel repair company. When I pressure washed it the wheel cleaner off, this area just stripped right back, and carries on peeling. So Ive left it now, and Im going to have it resprayed soon. 

What kind of figure am I looking at to have this done?


----------



## Ecce

Guess it depends on the quality you want? though cash doesn't always equate to quality. A fellow Roadster owner of mine just paid £25/corner for a black powder coat. My 17" Brabus Mono block IV's are booked in early May for an anthracite/Black shadow at £80/corner (original diamond cut was quoted at £170/corner but heard that laquering bare alloy will never bond properly).


----------



## slrestoration

As always prices will differ, but in my experience for a full powdercoated refurb you'll be looking at between £65 & £100 per wheel for a decent job


----------



## A3 Sport

Ive been today, and been told £50 - £55 to have the whole wheel stripped back and repowdercoated. Then apparantly it wont be a weaker repair like a Smart repair, it will be the same quality and as durable as when it was first out of the factory. 

How does that sound?

:thumb:


----------



## shiny_cougar

Sounds like a bargain to me mate!


----------



## Dixondmn

A3Sport - are you talking about powder coating or spraying?

Mine were all re-sprayed and came out at £70 per corner.


----------



## WRX_Paul

I have just had 4 R32 wheels done, £55 per corner, took 3 days and they look like new


----------



## AFK_Matrix

WRX_Paul said:


> I have just had 4 R32 wheels done, £55 per corner, took 3 days and they look like new


Hi Paul,

Can I ask where you go them done as I see your in Crawley too?


----------



## A3 Sport

Hi, yeah its powdercoated! They're apparantly stripping it all, then powdercoating the wheel. Im hoping it will be okay when its done! 

Will it be as tough as when it was out of the factory? Will I be okay to use Tardis, Iron X and Bilberry etc. on it?

:thumb:


----------

